# Transistores de Germanio



## oziriz (Mar 6, 2010)

hola a todos...

miren resulta que hay unos circuitos de pedales para guitarra que quiero hacer que necesitan esencialmente transistores de germanio... y yo se que estos estan casi extinguidos y son muy dificiles de conseguir en la tienda...el que yo necesito especificamente es el ac-128 ... pero como en estos circuitos no es muy 'crucial' el tipo de transistores ya que todos son de uso general... en este caso es un PNP tambien...y la verdad es que estoy muy desesperado, asi que con que sea pnp y de uso general me vale... entonces solo queria que ustedes por favor con su experiencia  me pudiesen ayudar dandome nombre de algunos de estos transistores, los mas comunes que todavia fuese posible encontrar en la tienda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2010)

*BC556/557/558/559/560*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2010)

Algunos de una vieja radio Spica o Hitachi te pueden servir.

Aquí en ARGENTINA - Buenos Aires , se consiguen los ac128 :

Casa : Transistores MP
Dirección : Misiones 52 (Alt.Rivadavia 2700)(Capital Federal-once)

Casa : T.V. Norte
Dirección : Gob. Ugarte 2605 (Olivos)


----------



## oziriz (Mar 9, 2010)

gracias pro responder... pero los bc557 y supongo que los otros tambien son los reemplazo ideales al ac128 pero son de silicio, ya probe a usar estos y el sonido no es ni la sombra de lo que deberia ser... claro que el circuito funciona bien y todo... ese no es problema...

y DOSMETROS ya habia pensado chatarrear y buscar el transistor por ahi pero ahora no tengo radios viejas a mano ni nada y la verdad la idea no me entusiasma mucho ya que lei por ahi que los transistores de germanio tienen un periodo de vida y de ahi ya no sirven aprox de 15 a 20 años y asi que si encontrara un transitor por ahi en radio vieja de las 60 o 70 probablemetne ya no sirve 

y por desgracia yo no soy de argentina para ir a esa tienda


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

oziriz: Este articulo habla del reemplazo de los transistores de germanio.
http://www.hawestv.com/transistorize/germanium4.htm
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola.

El tiempo de vida de un dispositivo, no es el tiempo cronlógico, es el tiempo de uso. Es decir, si compré un transistor hace 40 años y no lo utilicé, eso no quiere decir que ahora no funcione. Algo muy distinto sería si ese transistor lo hice trabaja durante 40 años, es probable que su tiempo de uso como reemplazo sea limitado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

